# 06 GTO Engine Overheating



## LS2_STS (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello,

I own a 2006 GTO, 6.0L. I have noticed that sometimes my temperature gauge will float up into the red and cue the little chime and display that my engine is hot. A few seconds later it will drop back down to a little under half way and everything appears to be fine again. Any idea what would cause this? I have changed the oil to Mobile1 Full Synthetic, changed all spark plugs and replaced with AC Delco, installed a Mobile1 oil filter and I replaced my K&N intake filter with another one, trying to take out anything that may prevent the motor for running correctly. Im sure you guys have seen this before, whats the problem?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

The thermostate might be sticking mine did that one time I change it and it never did it again


----------



## LS2_STS (Jan 5, 2012)

L8R-GT said:


> The thermostate might be sticking mine did that one time I change it and it never did it again


I would be thrilled if thats all it was. If a car was overheating, I dont think it would shoot up and down so quickly, it literally goes up to hot and back down to the normal zone in a span of 15 seconds. Am I wrong to think that the car isnt really overheating?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

yea i second the thermostat, you may want to flush the whole coolant system, install new thermostat and go from there... i would recommend to flush out all the dexcool Antifreeze that came in the car and use regular green 50/50, reason for this is because the GM dexcool gunks up pretty bad after a while.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats what mine did I was just setting at a light it jumped up and before I could pull over to check the problem it was back down it only took a few seconds my 06 only has 29000 mile this happened at about 25k
http://youtu.be/KO_eknG9o8k


----------



## LS2_STS (Jan 5, 2012)

I appreciate all the help from you guys. Yesterday I replaced the thermostat, flushed the coolant and refilled it with Dex Cool. Everything seems to be back to normal, only time will tell!


----------

